# will 2%ba20%bb work with all inject brews



## bag1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

I understand that bb is not needed in some brews, however I like the 2%ba20%bb way, should that work for all injectable compound brews


----------



## bag1980 (Sep 18, 2013)

btw for work I mean avoid crashing etc


----------



## highdrum (Sep 18, 2013)

with sensible concentrations, pretty much................don't go higher than 100mg/ml on fast esthers, don't go higher than 200mg/ml on the long esthers, and don't go higher than 300mg/ml on the oil sollulable compounds


----------

